# The Most Popular House on the Block



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

What a treat Nighbeastie to have you post these vintage pieces.....I love looking at them! Are you posting them in an album so that everybody in the group sees them and they will be posted in one place? This would be a really nice addition to our forum having Vintage Halloween Albums.

Muf


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I have been thinking of putting them in an album.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

A whole true to life size candy bar. No mini's then. I can remember. carrying a full size home in my little hand. I put it on the kitchen table like it was a glorious event. My brother and I just looked at it as if we had never see one before. I got it from St Tereasa of Alverno Catholic church Rectory in Cincinnati, Ohio. I was Porky the pig. Now that was 1960. Tell me kids won't remember thing at the age of 5. I can still show you where the house is that gave out carmel Apples. It was a Hersey's chocolate bar.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I still remember when you didn't have a bag, you had to carry a pillow case and usually go home and empty it to go back out again. I wish my daughter could have experienced that, maybe now that we're in a nicer neighborhood with lots of kids she'll get these last few years in. I plan on being that house this year, these kids are gonna have treats coming out of their years =)


----------

